# Get Ready for the 1st Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race!



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

On October 8th, 2006 Sunday Hobby Planet in Jacksonville, Fl. will be holding the First Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race. As soon as the flyer is done I will post it up for everybody to see.

There will be 4 classes of racing on this day they are:

Supertrucks
NASCAR
Prosche Club
Prototypes

The entry is as follows:
1-class $20.00
2-class $15.00
3-class $10.00
4-class $5.00

All race entries will be going towards Boggy Creek. 

As soon as I get additional information I will post it.

The contact is Speedy Gonzales at: [email protected]

So lets have a great turn out for the 1st Annual Boggy Creek Race!

:wave:


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just to let everybody, know the flyer is done. I will post it up later this evening or tomorrow. Lets have a good turnout for this event, remember guys its for charity.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's the flyer, folks. Click on the image for a bigger view!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a downloadable image file of the sign up sheet for the First Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race. Instructions for printing it are below. Just show up at the shop on October 8th with your sheet and your money, or send it in to the address on the sheet.










Open the folder containing the image in Window Explorer.
Right-click the image, select "Print".
Click Next.
Make sure the image is selected, then click Next again.
Make sure your printer is selected and the correct printing preferences, then click Next.
Select "full page fax print", click Next.
Select "Finish" while it prints.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

ATTENTION:

We will be racing a practicce race on SUNDAY October 1st. THIS WILL BE A PRACTICE RACE! We will be running the 4 classes that will be ran on Sunday October 8th. The classes we will race for this practice will be Porsche Club, Supertrucks, NASCAR, and Prototypes. 

The format will be annouced later this week. I need to confirm the format and length of each timed segment.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Rules for Charity race.*

See attached flyer for additional information.


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just to let everybody know, I stopped by the shop last night and saw all the great stuff for the raffle we'll be having on the 8th of October. There is some very outstanding stuff in the raffle, items donated from Hoosier Racing, Lexus, Brumos Porsche, NCS Distributing, Scalextric and more!

Be sure to stop by this Sunday for a practice race starting at 1:00 pm.

See you at the track!

Henry


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

The Brumos Daytona Prototype number 59 will be on display in front of Hobby Planet on Sunday October 8th, 2006. So stop on by look at the 59 prototype and join in on the racing action.

Also some of the drivers from the Grand American Series will be there racing with us. So why not test your skill and ability against the pro's. Let's see who has it and who doesn't?

See you there,.......


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a reminder this Sunday,..is the warm up race for next Sunday,..so be there before 1:00 PM,..that when we start,....at 1:00pm,..

See you at the track,.....


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Hank80 said:


> Just a reminder this Sunday,..is the warm up race for next Sunday,..so be there before 1:00 PM,..that when we start,....at 1:00pm,..
> 
> See you at the track,.....


I've got my computer and camera ready to record the pre-race race, and will post a report as soon as I can when the day is done!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

*BOGGY CREEK PRE-RACE TEST RACE*

*Notes*

We opened up the shop early, around 10:30am, to clean up the track and get it in top shape. This involved using an eraser and lighter fluid to clean the track braid, as well as a vacuum. We also used a special tool to run through the track braids and click things back into shape, which tends to help the track's consistency.

J.C. France, driver of the Brumos #59 Porsche, showed up early to get his cars set up and grab some time testing on the track. A lot of us got in some early practice time, checking our set ups and trying to figure out how to smooth out any weaknesses in our cars or driving. The track was opened up to the public for some time while we were doing sign ups for the day. Also during this time, Henry put together some 25 ohm controllers, and four 25 ohm controllers were hooked up to the track for the drivers to use. During this period, Tom and Erik set up J.C.'s Porsche 911 for him to use for the day (they also had already set up his special Brumos Porsche for October 8th, and are in the process of setting up a Slot.it Lancia for him).

Qualifying started at 2pm. I wasn't able to get the full qualifying results, just the race results. So, without further ado, on to the races!


*Results*

Super Trucks were up first. The trucks are a local favorite, fun to run, difficult to run, and when they deslot, they deslot big time! The race was exciting as always, with trucks coming off the track and going back on. "Team Chiquita Banana", as the two yellow Sisu trucks of JP and Erik are known, took the early lead and never looked back. They were also the only trucks to have no significant troubles during the race! Kyle's truck took a heavy tumble and lost parts of its body. Tom's truck lost a wheel and that spelled the end of its race. The only problems for the two leaders were a wheel popping off mid-race for Erik (it was easily correctable), and JP taking a roll down the main straight into the scoring bridge. The results of the race:

Super Trucks
1.JP 142
2.Erik S 137
3.Henry 125
4.Tom S 90 - truck problems
5.Kyle P 60 - destroyed truck

Porsche Cup was next, featuring the Porsche 911 GT3R's. This was also J.C.'s first race, with an older Scalextric Porsche 911. The Porsches looked fast, and there were a few tumbles. Erik took off right out of the gates, with a ridiculously fast Porsche and a lot of luck. The other drivers had a number of problems with handling and just plain bad luck, giving them an idea of the kinds of things to look for when setting up for next Sunday. This was a perfect example of the use of this practice race for the drivers. A few Porsches lost their wings, including Tom's wing going off twice, despite being glued in place. The end results were:

Porsche Cup
1.Erik S 180
2.JP 164
3.Tom S 157
4.Henry 144
5.JC 131

Next up was the NASCAR race, the closest race of the bunch by far! This race was survival of the lucky, and that's how it ended up. Erik looked slow in the early going, but kept his car out of trouble and was lucky enough to not be taken out too often. JC looked really strong, but ended up dropping out of the race with a shot gear. Bob and Kyle entered their final heat 38 and 41 laps behind Erik's final total, respectively, but both had some problems during the race. Bob ended the race just 3/4 of a lap behind. Tom's car had some small troubles and ended up finding a lot of other driver's wrecks, which caused him to drop a little behind, but he finished just seven laps behind, and should be set for a good run next Sunday. Henry seemed to have some handling problems, and played it safe as well as he could so he'd be able to keep his car for the big race.

NASCAR
1.Erik S 166
2.Bob P 166
3.Kyle P 165
4.Tom S 159
5.Henry 145
6.JC 116 - gear problems

Last were the Protoypes. The final racing order was the qualifying order. There was trouble early for Tom and Erik with loose cars breaking out. Erik's first heat on yellow saw him deslotting a number of times, especially in the loop. His Porsche 956C even wiped out the spectators in the loop twice during the race! However, Henry's 962C had a wire pull right off of the motor, and he had to solder it on mid-race, and JP had his crown gear move and destroyed itself. Both cars were repaired before the night was over, and both Tom and Erik were looking into getting their cars tuned up for maximum performance.

Prototype
1.Tom S 161
2.Erik S 160
3.Henry 148 - engine wire
4.JP 98 - stripped gear

It was an exciting day of racing for everyone, and a great way to test the cars for those who showed up. The rules worked well, and next weekend should be even more interesting for all the drivers participating. Hopefully, we'll see some of you at the track as well!


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

ROLL CALL FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL BOGGY CREEK CHARITY RACE! ! ! 

Who is going to be there for this Sunday's 1st Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race?

Who will be running what class? Who has it and who doesn't?

I am in for the following: Nascar, Porsche Club (GT3R), Prototype, and SuperTrucks.

JP is in for all 4 classes.

Who else? ? ? ?


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm in for all four classes, and I even glued my wings back on so they'd be there too!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

That pre-race race was great fun, I've got some pics to post in a little while. Meeting J.C. France was cool, and after a few minutes he kind of blends in as "one of the guys" and doesn't stand out at all, which is quite nice. I lost my poor Porsche 911's wing, and my Porsche 956C lost its rear wing assembly again (despite being superglued, Tenax'd, *and* epoxied together). The races were pretty fun, and I learned a lot about what to do for next weekend. I was even changing up some set-ups last night on my cars, tweaking things to make them better. I especially had work to do in NASCAR and Prototypes, because my NASCAR ran pretty slow (but stayed out of trouble), and the 956C was way too tail happy. It managed to wipe out the spectators twice during the race, smack Speedy's hand once, and wipe out the spectators twice during practice, one time riding up onto the chest of a boy who was standing too close and watching (no harm was done, though, he put the car back on the track and stepped back).


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Alright, I promised you pics, and you'll get them!


Pre-race practice! The kid at the left in the row of drivers wasn't in the race, he was just trying out a car he wanted to buy. The guy in the yellow shirt is J.C., and the guy in the white shirt is JP.


The end of the first heat, beginning of the second heat during the truck race, with things extremely close. That's Kyle on the inside (red truck), then JP, then my dad (Tom S.).


The end of the second truck heat. My dad's truck came through the turn just as the red flag came out, and Henry's truck coasted into the turn behind it and gave it a nice tap in the side.


Start of the Porsche race. Left to right, that's my dad, JP, Henry, and me.


End of one of the later heats in the Porsche race. The blue Porsche is J.C.'s Porsche he was running for the day so he didn't take a chance on beating up his special October 8th Porsche.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Had to cut up my reply because of the pictures. Here's the rest:


Start of the NASCAR race! Left to right, that's my dad, Kyle, Bob, and me.


Between heats during the NASCAR race.


During the NASCAR race, Kyle was checking up on his cars, and JP decided it was a good chance for a picture!


And finally, some photos of the post-Prototype carnage. You read above the description of JP's gear coming apart. Well, I've got the photographic proof to show you the after-effects on those of us having to ride through the lane it happened on. This is my dad's Lancia after the race. His final heat went through that lane.


This is one of the rear tires. The other looked the same. When I saw light reflecting off of a brass-looking tire, I knew something was up. I just didn't realize how bad it was.


Taking a look up toward the front. The shavings got up onto the bottom of the car, and you can actually see where the brushes were sweeping brass shavings back and forth.


Inside the rear of the car, you can see a lot of brass shavings up inside the car itself, thrown up by the tires. This is a major cause for concern, as there is the possibility some of the trash got inside the motor itself. Fingers are crossed in hopes that the motor's fine.

We set about cleaning the car, and it took about an hour or so to get it fixed up. That involved running the tires across tape quite a few times, taking two tire cleaning compounds to the tires, brushing out the inside and the bottom of the car, and cleaning the brushes pretty thoroughly. The car's going to get some more testing this week to make sure it's still good to go, but at least we found out why it was so slick acting during the last heat, which allowed me to catch up from six or seven laps down. The track surface will be given a thorough cleaning at least twice this week, so no trace of those shavings will be there.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Hank80 said:


> ROLL CALL FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL BOGGY CREEK CHARITY RACE! ! !
> 
> Who is going to be there for this Sunday's 1st Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race?
> 
> ...



I will be in attendance in all four classes, and thankfully my poor Lancia will there also!


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

RACING TONIGHT! ! !

Use tonight's Supertruck and Prototype as a tune-up for this Sunday's Boggy Creek Charity Race!


See you at the track! ! !


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

I got a load of pictures while I was at the shop helping prep and testing cars tonight and Tuesday. Get ready for them!

First off, the stuff you're excited about (other than the racing, of course!), the raffle goodies:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

And some other various goodies:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Some various upgrades to the track and the shop, including some interesting pit dioramas, another tractor:

  


You can also see the painting progressing and the decoration on the walls:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's some images of the custom paint jobs Speedy did for our guests. The #58 Brumos Porsche is for J.C. France, the #59 Brumos Porsche is for Hurley Haywood, the #54 Red Bull Porsche is for Skip Gwinn, and the Copenhagen prototype car is Speedy's own.




 

The hot Brumos Porsches on the track:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's some "action shots" of the Brumos Porsches. See if you can spot the in-joke in these pictures!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

The monitor stands aren't just there to raise the monitors, they also make a nice sponsor display!

 


More custom cars! The top picture shows Speedy's Copenhagen Porsche 956C beside J.C.'s Gulf Lancia. The second shot is a good close up of the Copenhagen car. More Lancia pics will follow in the next post.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

And now, J.C. France's custom Lancia!


Heading through the turn into the loop...


Coming out of the pits, the Lancia passes its relief driver, who seems to be taking a supiciously long pull from a brown bottle...


The Lancia passes the crowd, who are cheering it on as it races around the track in first place.


An overhead/side view of the Lancia.


The Lancia passes the flagman on the main straight. You can also spot the camera truck in the pit exit, ready to film the action.


The Lancia exits the pits after receiving service, while the Copenhagen car is still being serviced.


Everyone loves an enduro-event, right? Everyone, that is, except the fans who are now passed out in the stands as the Lancia passes by in the middle of the night.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Man some great looking cars and track shots.. Awesome makes me want to sell Joe all my Ho stuff and go large scale.. Mind ya it would be the worlds smallest 24th track in the country lol.. Nice work and thanks for sharing!


Coach


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

(removed)


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

The racing was a lot of fun, and it was great racing with a lot of different racers. I've got full results, including qualifying and race results, which I'll post as a report later. I also have plenty of pictures, as does Henry, so we'll be getting those together and up here soon.

My own racing was sort of a mixed bag. In the Porsche class I had a fast car, but I was making small mistakes that built up and led to a 3rd place finish, nothing like the pace I'd gone for the practice race. In NASCAR I had a set-up that wasn't so hot, it was slow and I overdrove it a few times, leading to a third-place finish that was just 3/4 of a lap behind Bob.

It's the middle two races, though, that kind of wore at me yesterday, and that I'll regret for a while. During the Super Truck race, we had some problems with trucks coming off in the main straight. It had been suggested that we have someone stand behind the drivers and grab these trucks, because the drivers certainly can't do it while racing. There was no one there, though, and when JP deslotted in the straight into my lane, there was no one to grab it, and I didn't have much of a chance to stop before the momentum from my truck carried it into his and there was a loud "Crack!". From what I can figure, the momentum lifted the rear and slammed it back down. One wheel broke, and the axle was unseated just right to destroy the crown gear when I tried running it again. Granted, this was an easy fix if I'd been able to find Fly spare parts, which the company has made notoriously hard to get - just swap out the rear axle assembly. As it was, I was out of the race, after having been up by two laps following the first heat (I'd been running a clean race).

The Prototype race was, perhaps, even more of a heartbreak. My Nissan R390 was really humming along. Unfortunately, I was on the innermost lane, blue lane, when some of the sponsorship strips popped off the wall and drifted out in front of blue and green lanes. Speedy was quick on this, reaching around to try to fix the problem, but it was stubborn, and he had to spend even more time fixing it. It turned out that his hand was right in the blue lane just at the wrong time, and the Nissan clipped it pretty good, causing it to deslot violently, which popped the motor up. Only then did someone think to flip the "yellow flag" button, and when we resumed and my car couldn't go, I was stuck having to do a green flag pit to fix my car. I came off with about 1:40-1:50 left in the heat, and came back just in time to catch the end of the heat. I finished 14 laps behind 1st place in the end, averaging 35-36 laps per heat aside from that one heat. The unfortunate incident involving the car was bad enough, but an unsporting comment from another driver frankly upset.

The Prototype class also provided one of the funnier moments for me. JP's Sauber deslotted into my lane, and I scooped up his car with the front of mine, carried it down the middle straight, and the sudden deceleration of my car and forward momentum of his caused the Sauber to flip up over the railing and slap into the side of the Peterbilt truck in the infield.

At the end, first through third in each class got some goodies, and all of them got a case of Red Bull. Since I had two third place finishes and my dad won Porsche and took third in Prototypes, we had four cases of the stuff... until we ended up with a fifth case from the three that were left! I netted a Hoosier sweater, shirt, and two caps, which were nice, and my dad got a shirt, a visor I think, and for the winning spot a Hoosier luggage bag with a Pizza Hut gift certificate/coupon and a new Dewalt-sponsored Porsche 911 GT3R.

Overall, it was a very fun event, and a good first shot for Hobby Planet. We're already planning on doing some more races, and we're going to have a session next Friday hammering out guidelines for the local racing and the big events. There was some question about the guidelines this time, as one driver was used to the Prototype class being an open class (he stepped out of the race to avoid any "controversy"), and also about the issue of tire dressing. Prototype is open on Thursday and stock on Friday for the local racing, but for the big events we wanted to go stock. The tire dressing was also a no-go, but didn't make it into the rules flyer, and the early day announcement of it wasn't caught by a couple of drivers. Even so, all tires were cleaned to make sure there wasn't anything on them to give them better stick.

There were a ton of lessons learned here by everyone. As a driver, I learned that being consistent and getting a lot of practice is very important. I also learned that I need to have something more potent than Aspirin around, as back and shoulder pain are a good bit of a distraction during a race! And there were some major lessons learned with the track, such as the type of tape to use for applying sponsorship, some good maintenance lessons, and also how long to run heats in an event like this (we had to cut back to 3-minute heats with the number of drivers entered after the first race ran over two hours!).

Hope to see some of you at the next race! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

(removed)


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

smokinHOs said:


> Good report- however the Friday night prototype class is open tire (slip-ons) and open gearing. A couple of guys have taken out there hubs because they end up coming out anyway. Check the board ont he back wall. It has the original breakdown of rules. If those are not right- have someone take them down...


Actually, as I recall Henry and Speedy have both told me, and Henry repeated it Sunday night, that Prototypes are open on Thurday, but not on Friday. Two different series, and he even mentioned needing two cars for them. As for the hubs, that's still stock, really. My dad had a GT car that had that problem, and was told to just take the hubs out because the car looks better without them anyway.

The board on the back needs updated anyway. There is no "Japanese Touring", it's just "Touring". "Lemans" became "Prototypes" because there was to be no doubt what kind of cars were in it (especially after the Aston Martin fiasco).


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

And now for a REAL report, with all the info you crave and need!


*First Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race*

On October 8th, Hobby Planet of Jacksonville, FL held the First Annual Boggy Creek Charity Race. The event was an undeniable success, with plenty of racing, some racing celebs, lots of prizes, and a good time held by all.

Just a little bit of quick background info. Hobby Planet's track (the Hoosier Bowl Raceway) is a 70-ft modified Catalunya style track using Scalextric Sport track. Camp Boggy Creek is a camp started by Paul Newman for seriously ill children.

As the early morning prep work got the event in shape, racers started showing up and registering. During this pre-race period, Hurley Haywood's 1991 Super Car championship winning Porsche showed up, as well as Hurley himself and Bob Snodgrass, owner of Brumos Racing. Bob presented a donation for Camp Boggy Creek and said some words, talked to the crowd, and departed. Hurley stuck around a while longer.

Another "racing celeb" that showed up was Frank Resciniti, who had repainted a Porsche 911 GT3R and Lancia LT for use in the races. Both cars had been given a Krohn Racing paint scheme. He also had picked up an older Scalextric #99 Exide Batteries NASCAR the day before so he could race that as well.

After everything was organized and the races were ready to go, The Star Spangled Banner was played, and it was time to start the show!


*Porsche 911 GT3R*

The Porsches were the first class to run. They were very evenly matched, which provided for some good racing. It was hard to find a clear top runner during the race itself, but as time progressed, the top cars began to separate themselves. Tom Setzer took his Porsche off for a 10-lap lead, but his race wasn't entirely free of incident. During one heat, Frank's Porsche stepped out in the inner turn and smacked JP Snyder's Porsche hard enough to knock it over the barrier and into the side of Tom's Porsche in the s-curves, knocking him out of his slot as well! Behind him, Kyle Poston and Erik Setzer battled a tight race, with Kyle winning out for second.

*Qualifying Results*

Driver Lap Time
Tom Setzer	4.593
Erik Setzer	4.757
Doc Duffy	5.057
Kyle Poston	5.070
JP Snyder	5.184
Frank Resciniti	5.610
Skip Gwinn	5.650
Henry Snyder	5.717
Steve Kasey*	6.020
David Wallens	6.920
Greg Walker	7.271

*Race Results*

Driver Final Laps
Tom Setzer	176
Kyle Poston	165
Erik Setzer	163
Doc Duffy	151
Frank Resciniti	147
Henry Snyder	145
Steve Kasey	142
Skip Gwinn	137
JP Snyder	126
Greg Walker	122
David Wallens	111



*Super Trucks*

The Super Trucks were the next race, and as always they were a crowd favorite! Unfortunately, the trucks are harder to drive, so they didn't draw as big a group of racers, but there were still some brave enough to tackle the task. The local pairing of JP's and Erik's yellow Sisu trucks, aka "Team Chiquita Banana", were the favorites for splitting the top two spots. It looked good for them, but JP had early troubles, losing enough time at one point to drop two laps to Erik after having been ahead of him through most of the first heat. He continued to have problems, and it was those problems that led to Erik's demise, as his truck rear-ended JP's truck which had come across the main straight into Erik's lane. The rear of Erik's truck lifted and slammed back down to the track, breaking a wheel and setting the axle off balance, which caused the gear to be chewed up within a few laps. With Erik a DNF, it was up to JP to run off with the race, and despite some further struggles, he did just that. Kyle Poston came in second, with Henry Snyder pushing him but coming up a bit short, Tom Setzer turning fourth in his first race with a Sisu, and Skip Gwinn coming in fifth with his tail-happy (and roll-happy) Mercedes.

*Qualifying Results*

Driver Lap Time
JP Snyder	5.39
Erik Setzer	5.64
Kyle Poston	5.76
Henry Snyder	6.05
Tom Setzer	6.08
Skip Gwinn	8.70

*Race Results*

Driver Final Laps
JP Snyder	118
Kyle Poston	108
Henry Snyder	105
Tom Setzer	95
Skip Gwinn	75
Erik Setzer	48


*Prototypes*

The third race was the Prototypes, and it was the closest race of the night! It also demonstrated a love for certain cars, as three Saubers, two Lancia LTs, and two Nissan R390s (Calsonic and Clarion) turned up for the race, as well as a Porsche 956C High Downforce and another Porsche 956. There was no way to tell who was going to win this race until it came down to the final tally. Bob Poston's Sauber was quick but had issues, Tom's Lancia was a speedy car, and Henry turned in a strong performance with his Porsche. Erik was looking for a top three performance with his Nissan until a sponsor strip came loose on the main straight and he collided with Speedy's hand while Speedy was trying to fix it, causing the motor to pop loose in the car and forcing a green flag stop. The heats involving the "slower" qualifiers were just as exciting, as Ed Weeks' Porsche 956C HD and Delbert Hill's Sauber swapped the lead several times, and Delbert even kept pace pretty good with Bob's Sauber. In the end, a mere three laps seperated the top three, and the rest of the field were close behind.

*Qualifying Results*

Driver Lap Time
Bob Poston	4.450
Tom Setzer	4.556
Erik Setzer	4.673
JP Snyder	4.706
Henry Snyder	4.784
Kyle Poston	4.883
Frank Resciniti	4.929
Ed Weeks	4.960
Delbert Hill	4.971

*Race Results*

Driver Final Laps
Bob Poston	135
Henry Snyder	133
Tom Setzer	132
Kyle Poston	128
Erik Setzer	121
Delbert Hill	121
JP Snyder	120
Ed Weeks	112
Frank Resciniti	111


*NASCAR*

The final race of the day was NASCAR. We thought Prototypes were close, but this took it to a new level! The NASCAR race became a race of survival and who stayed on the track with the cleanest race. Unfortunately for them, Frank and Erik seemed to think it was about providing the most spectacular wreck! Frank somehow managed to land his car on the infield lake, and Erik slid up onto a plexiglass retaining wall, knocked it down, and landed parked on it. A number of other drivers were having problems keeping their cars straight, and at the end of it all Kyle had the cleanest race. Bob came in second, beating Erik out by a few feet after Erik repeatedly blew his chances in the final heat. Tom came in close behind, nursing home an ailing Taurus, and coming in close behind him were JP, Frank, and Delbert.

*Qualifying Results*

Driver Lap Time
Bob Poston	4.885
JP Snyder	4.958
Kyle Poston	5.059
Tom Setzer	5.068
Erik Setzer	5.07
Frank Resciniti	5.1
Delbert Hill	5.44

*Race Results*

Driver Final Laps
Kyle Poston	128
Bob Poston	126
Erik Setzer	126
Tom Setzer	124
JP Snyder	119
Frank Resciniti	119
Delbert Hill	112


*Prizes and Finale*

With all the racing done, it was time for prizes! All of the top three finishers got a case of Red Bull. Second and third place got Hoosier wear, and the top qualifier got $5 (donated by Buddy's Cycles). The winners also got a Hoosier luggage case, with a $10 gift certificate at Pizza Hutt, and a new slot car that matched one of the four classes. The winners picked their own case without knowing the contents, so Tom got a Dewalt Porsche 911 GT3R, JP got a Boss Porsche 956, Bob got a Matt Kenseth NASCAR, and Kyle got a Sisu truck.

During the wrap up, everyone shared their best stories of the day and wound down. Speedy presented the event poster board for the drivers to sign, which now hangs on the back wall of the store. When the money was counted up, there was a total of $1,635 raised for Camp Boggy Creek.

Future events at Hobby Planet are being planned, and the Boggy Creek race will definitely be back next year.

Pictures will be forthcoming.


----------

